

The Man Who Had HIV And Now Does Not - kloncks
http://nymag.com/print/?/health/features/aids-cure-2011-6/

======
woodall
Remember the 911 logs released by Wikileaks and all the AIDS medication
alerts; time to take your medicine? Hope one day there is a cure, but until
then, I am glad we live in a society that fights to see these thing gone.

